# Anyone cure in 5 gal buckets ?



## billyran (Dec 5, 2019)

I have been growing indoors about a year now and every harvest is bigger than the last. I was curing in glass jars when plants were only two or three ounces each but now my last smallest one was eight ounces and I had a few plants.
That is way to many glass jars for me , so do any of you cure in food grade 5 gallon plastic buckets ?  I am trying one now with eight ounces and a large Boveda pack and a gamma seal on it. It has a lot of extra room in it , not sure if that is a good thing or bad.
Also trying about the same weight in a large mylar bag.
I have been storing in freezer bags in freezer after the cure but not happy with either. 
I like the idea of bucket for cure and storage but lots of static involved.
Just an old man that don't know squat looking for ideas.
Thanks


----------



## Lesso (Dec 5, 2019)

A few people on here cure in plastic totes. I dont see why a bucket wouldnt work. I would say storing in the freezer is not a good idea. Unless youre making hash with the frozen material. I have used large mason jars with a bovedas for long term storage. Ive had it up to a year or more and works great.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 5, 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=34&v=Jho0qeTUZnA&feature=emb_title
2:33 mark starts to talk shop


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 5, 2019)

Check out green-flower.com Derek Gillmen has a great method using the buckets....100% the best way to go! 
https://members.green-flower.com/sh...ion/HarvestingDryingTrimmingAndCuring--dJ4GL8


----------

